# My L is on the way



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Purchased a 70-200 f/4 L USM. Can't wait to try out that puppy. I'm sure the AF is going to be a lot faster and able to follow fast moving objects much better than the lenses I have now. Wanted to get it early in the year so I have lots of time to learn how to use it before the F1 race in Nov.

Griz


----------



## Pole_benda (Mar 13, 2011)

Congrats on the lens! Man it should make for stunning photos! Congrats on the purchase. 

With that said I just purchased a EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM Lens. Should be here on Friday. Was debating on a fish eye or the macro. Went with the macro. Hope it was the right decision.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats, fixing to pick up my 70-200 f/2.8L V2. Looking forward to some great pictures.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Man its awesome*

Well the brown truck didn't get here till almost dark but I did manage to squeeze off a few shots and man am I impressed with this lens. Its just another world altogether. The focus is so fast and tracks great. And when it does go to home its so quick its only slightly agitating. The color is something else almost nothing to do in post on most of them. I have an XL series lens on my video camera and I'm used to the feel of them. This one is even more smooth than the other one I have. Might even make a photographer out of me 





































Sure hope its nice this weekend so I can get back to my favorite shooting r/c cars  Might even take in some dirt oval or try and get the bald eagles nesting near my home.

Griz


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Just ordered the same today.
Can't wait for it to come in...

Griz - what zoom (if any) were you shooting before the 70-200?
Comparisons?


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Tamron*

I have a Tamron 70-300 as well. Had a Sigma 300 on my Elan 2e. The shots on here from Utah were shot with the Tamron. The ones in my fb gallery from wyoming and colorado were shot with the Sigma on the Elan body. These shots were within minutes of the brown truck getting here. Rushed across the street it was getting dark quick. I tried out the focus on some r/c cars Sat and its spot on and fast. Thought it quit working when I put it in af servo mode its so quiet. I think you'll be very happy with the lens.

Griz


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

congrats on the new lens!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks man. I sure am enjoying it. Exporting a 200 picture slide show from the races last Sat. I'll post that as soon as I get it uploaded.

Griz


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

You should be very happy with that lens, it's super sharp and has really nice contrast.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Yea I am*

Yea I am I love it. First real lens I've bought for the still side of things. I have an XL on my xl2 so I was used to the better quality and after using the Xl2 for a few years everything of lesser quality looks crappy. Taking some stills out of some video I shot with the XL2 and comparing it to the new lens they are pretty close. And I love the way the video cam looks. The thing I was really going for is faster focus. Most of the time I'm shooting some kind of racing so having a good accurate auto focus is real nice. Before I've had to manual focus and that is hit or miss when you have to do it fast.

Griz


----------

